# EBay reverse osmosis filter



## jbaker9 (21/9/14)

I found this filter on eBay from vendor magnetic world. It is cheap compared to others that I have seen ($93). Has anyone purchased or have any comments on it? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251626116871&alt=web


----------



## Camo6 (21/9/14)

I bought the next step up from that one ($128?) from the same seller. Wall mounted with larger carbon filters but the RO housing looks the same. A JG fitting was damaged in transit but the seller had a new one to me in a couple of days.
The filters work well however the output is very slow. It takes two or more hours to fill a 30l fermentor with maybe 40l or more waste. For that reason I bypass the RO membrane and just use the two filters to fill the HLT on brewday. I do fill a bunnings fermentor using the RO filter and keep this for mixing starsan and the like.
The filters seem to work well enough. I bought a cheap water tester off ebay and measure (from memory) about 75ppm from the tap, 25ppm using just the two carbon filters and 3ppm using the RO membrane. More than enough for my standards.


----------



## dicko (22/9/14)

I too, have the next one up from that one but from a different supplier.
I use the complete filter assembly for all my brewing water.
I dont care how slow it is as I fitted a ball valve into the top of a 60 litre fermenter and just let it go and it generally fills overnite for a brew the next day with plenty left over for cleaning and sanitising.
I also dont care about how much waste water goes down the sink as the water that the authorities supply us here in Port Lincoln is absolute crap and the only place for it is back from wherever it came.
For the record it is around 50/50 waste to clean water.
I add salts to suit each brew and to correct mash PH.
I would openly state that it is the best step I have taken to improve my brewing and the quality of my beers.


----------



## Camo6 (22/9/14)

If I didn't have extremely soft water from the tap I'd be using the RO membrane for all my water too.
The amount of waste water also depends on the hardness of the water going in from my understanding. My approximation may have been a bit off as I generally run my waste into the sink.
These are a great bit of kit and well worth the expense. Plus replacement filters are easily obtained.


----------



## jbaker9 (24/9/14)

I bought the wall mount unit. Can't comment yet about the water but it sure looks the part and magnetic world's service is great - purchased Monday evening and arrived to my door lunch time today.


----------



## Hawko777 (15/10/14)

Try this place. you certainly get what you pay for.
http://www.psifilters.com.au/reverse-osmosis/countertop-reverse-osmosis-systems/4-STAGE-COUNTERTOP-RO#.VD4k1mccR9A


----------



## Mr B (15/10/14)

Hawko777 said:


> Try this place. you certainly get what you pay for. http://www.psifilters.com.au/reverse-osmosis/countertop-reverse-osmosis-systems/4-STAGE-COUNTERTOP-RO#.VD4k1mccR9A



I was going to say this as I was reading through the thread - and you said it at the end.

No affiliation etc, this guy gets huge raps in the aquarium world (MASA online etc)


----------



## Yob (15/10/14)

been looking at these ones on the E to the Bay for some time.. I think the same guy has this ere RO unit as well.. dunno about the flow rate on that one though


----------



## dicko (16/10/14)

For brewing you dont need the final stage filter that apparently adds minerals back into the water.
The one I have has two water filters and the RO membrane in between them.
The first filter needs to take any chlorine out of the supply as this can damage the membrane and the other filter is just a final filter.

When I get home I will take a pic and put it up here.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/10/14)

I like the idea of the stop valve Dicko is it attached to the lid ? Is it the drinking fountain type ?


----------



## sluggerdog (16/10/14)

dicko said:


> For brewing you dont need the final stage filter that apparently adds minerals back into the water.
> The one I have has two water filters and the RO membrane in between them.
> The first filter needs to take any chlorine out of the supply as this can damage the membrane and the other filter is just a final filter.
> 
> When I get home I will take a pic and put it up here.


So is that the 3 stage filters your suggesting is all we need or a modification of something else?

Look forward to the photo. 

Thanks


----------



## dicko (17/10/14)

sluggerdog said:


> So is that the 3 stage filters your suggesting is all we need or a modification of something else?
> 
> Look forward to the photo.
> 
> Thanks


IMO the 3 stage is all you will need.
I have used mine with great success for the last 18 months or so.
I will soon replace the membrane and the two filters as a matter of maintenance.
I probably should buy a TDS meter and measure the total dissolved salts in the water it is currently producing but I figure that around 18 months is a reasonable life for the filters.

I wont be home for another week but I will see if my wife may take a pic of it and send it to me and I will post it here.

Cheers


----------



## dicko (17/10/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I like the idea of the stop valve Dicko is it attached to the lid ? Is it the drinking fountain type ?


Here you go. Cheap but works well in the side of a 60 litre fermenter in the section that narrows down as it tapers towards the lid.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Plastic-Adjustable-Mini-Float-Valve-for-Aquarium-RO-DI-Reverse-Osmosis-System-/281206499790?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item417936a9ce

I will see if the missus will take a pic of it as well for you 

Cheers


----------



## dicko (20/10/14)

Here are pics








When I bought my RO filter from FSA it was only about $110 but I checked their site and they want $269.00......yeah right...tell 'em their dreamin'

I see on ebay there is one exactly the same from Magnetic World for $108.00 incl freight.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/REVERSE-OSMOSIS-WALL-MOUNT-WATER-PURIFICATION-SYSTEM-1-39-/251582280095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3a9378f19f

Normal thing...no affiliation etc etc.


----------



## Tex083 (6/11/14)

When I had mine for Aquarium use it had an inbuilt pump that upped the PSI to arround 90 so it only took 30 mins to get 25L
Also reduced the waste by haviong a higher pressure.


----------



## Mr B (10/11/14)

At the risk of sounding like I'm pushing the barrow, - and I'm not - The filter combo you may want/need will depend on your water quality and what you want to change with it. Some of the above is not entirely correct.

It gets pretty complex, there are RO, DI, systems, different filters etc. You can make it super pure, which can actually be too pure and no good for drinking etc. Depends also on where you are starting, and where you want to go.

I was in the coral world for a few years, and water is a big thing, but being on pretty good tank water I never really had to go to filter systems.

You can give psi (think its Pete?) a call and he will chat and sort out whatever it is you want. I think his prices are pretty good, but you can always shop around.


----------



## Cervantes (11/11/14)

dicko said:


> Here are pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Dicko.

I've just ordered one of these.

I've been using rain water over winter but can see this running out pretty quickly during the summer months.

Our scheme water is treated bore water and far from ideal for brewing.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (21/11/14)

Mr B said:


> which can actually be too pure and no good for drinking etc.


Since we add salts, it is never too pure for brewing, and let's just not being up the drinking arguement. Both sides of that argument are unrelated to brewing and lack evidence to support their claim. Let's just leave it out.

I use RODI for brewing, and creating a set water profile allows a consistent result. I did have to buy some .1g scales to be precise but its definitely worth it for consistency and the improvement to my beers.


----------

